# FBAR & Retirement Accounts



## helendha

Hello all,

Have just become aware that FBAR rules apply to retirement accounts. Oh joy. We've been living in the US for 6 years and I never even gave this a second thought!

I don't have any other overseas assets apart from:

- I used to be in the UK NHS pension scheme and will apparently get 10p a year as a pension when I reach age 60 (if these tax returns don't finish me off first);

- I have a Dutch employer retirement plan that is available once I hit age 55 and will pay approx $30K to me at that time as a lump sum (or a small annual pension otherwise)

- I have a Personal Pension Plan in the UK through Standard Life- current balance approx $16K.

I now realize I should have been reporting the personal pension plan on FBAR. What about the other 2 employer plans? Online resources are most confusing and contradictory. If I do have to report them - how on earth would I put a figure on the value? For the NHS scheme we don't get statements, and for the Dutch plan I only get an annual overview of what I'll get paid when I reach retirement age (not a current value).

Also - should I just file for 2012 and onwards? Or should I go back and file for every year since I arrived?

Would greatly appreciate any help so that I can possibly sleep tonight....


----------

